# Would this be a good buy?



## twowheelsarebetter (Oct 5, 2013)

There is a local woman who contacted me about selling this bike. I'm interested, but she's asking a sizable amount for it, so I wanted to get some opinions. Wondering what people's thoughts are on it in terms of value/collect-ability/things to be aware of/etc...

She says it's a 1937 Schwinn built B.F. Goodrich and the serial is V58776.


----------



## ohdeebee (Oct 5, 2013)

Seat is worth more than the bike. What's he asking?


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 5, 2013)

I know there's at least a couple people around here that would drive a considerable distance to snag that bike !!!

Go get it before someone else grabs it first. Check to see if that seat pan is cracked underneath up in the nose area 

pap
.


----------



## bike (Oct 5, 2013)

*I gots to know*

what do you think is a "sizable amount ?"


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 5, 2013)

Seat with post is worth $1,200.00.


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 5, 2013)

Just keyword search Lobdell horizontal spring saddle on this forum to see what all the hubbub is about regarding that seat/saddle.

And yes, the seatpost is unique to that seat.

pap
.


----------



## rlhender (Oct 5, 2013)

It is now on Ebay.....


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 5, 2013)

rlhender said:


> It is now on Ebay.....




WHAT !!!

Buzzkill 

Now it's a snipers free for all.

pap
.


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 5, 2013)

And it's already SOLD!!

Darcie


----------



## twowheelsarebetter (Oct 5, 2013)

well that sucks...she just emailed me about it about an hour ago...



ThegoodThebad&Therusty said:


> WHAT !!!
> 
> Buzzkill
> 
> ...


----------



## twowheelsarebetter (Oct 5, 2013)

can you post the sold ebay link? just curious...


----------



## ThegoodThebad&Therusty (Oct 5, 2013)

OK ...

Who's the dirty _@~^t_ that snaked it ?



pap.
.


----------



## Overhauler (Oct 5, 2013)

rlhender said:


> It is now on Ebay.....




I can't find it 
  Lee


----------



## twowheelsarebetter (Oct 5, 2013)

yeah, I'm unable to find it in the listed or sold...could someone who saw the post put up a link?



Overhauler said:


> I can't find it
> Lee


----------



## twowheelsarebetter (Oct 5, 2013)

Not sure what was posted on ebay or by whom earlier today, but as I can't find anything in the sold listings and no one has posted a link I'm calling shenanigans until a link provides some proof...Also the woman responded to my email and I'm going to drive up to take a look at it tomorrow, so it seems it may have been a different person posting if they did.

Anyways, I'm heading up there this week, and if all is good will be coming home with this guy.





twowheelsarebetter said:


> yeah, I'm unable to find it in the listed or sold...could someone who saw the post put up a link?


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 5, 2013)

I couldn't find it either, I don't think of the two members who claimed to see it on there as pranksters, but their lack of a response has me thinking it was some kind of a cruel joke.  Good luck, I'd say if your getting it for less than a grand your doing pretty good.  Any one know if that seat would be original to the bike, I don't usually associate those saddles with schwinns.


----------



## twowheelsarebetter (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah, who knows...maybe it was posted and the taken off quickly. In any case, I'll be getting it for a grand...it's not too bad of a drive, just a couple hours each way, so fingers crossed it checks out in person.


----------



## OldRider (Oct 5, 2013)

twowheelsarebetter said:


> Not sure what was posted on ebay or by whom earlier today, but as I can't find anything in the sold listings and no one has posted a link I'm calling shenanigans until a link provides some proof...Also the woman responded to my email and I'm going to drive up to take a look at it tomorrow, so it seems it may have been a different person posting if they did.
> 
> Anyways, I'm heading up there this week, and if all is good will be coming home with this guy.




Just a word of advice for the future my friend. Get yourself a good CABE friend with vintage bike knowledge, that way if you see something you like but you're not sure then ask that friend via a private message. Theres folks here that would snipe that bike out from under you just for that seat. Once its in your hands come here and crow about your find


----------



## Nickinator (Oct 5, 2013)

I agree, get yourself a knowledgeable friend that wont steal deals, if it comes to elgins contact me, if its something good i would ask if you ever sell it to give me first dibs 

Nick.


OldRider said:


> Just a word of advice for the future my friend. Get yourself a good CABE friend with vintage bike knowledge, that way if you see something you like but you're not sure then ask that friend via a private message. Theres folks here that would snipe that bike out from under you just for that seat. Once its in your hands come here and crow about your find


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Rare-Pre-WW...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## prewarbikes4sale (Oct 5, 2013)

*Ebay*

The bike showed up on ebay with a buy it now of 1300.00 and I bought it item #131011361907 #


----------



## rlhender (Oct 5, 2013)

bikewhorder said:


> I couldn't find it either, I don't think of the two members who claimed to see it on there as pranksters, but their lack of a response has me thinking it was some kind of a cruel joke.
> 
> 
> Wow... leave the computer for a few hours and you get thrown under the bus...lol    I did send a text before I left and he bought it, I am sure it will be for sale in the future...
> ...


----------



## twowheelsarebetter (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for responding about the ebay purchase... I got an email from her about an hour ago saying she still had the bike, which is what made me question the ebay listing/purchase. But now I know not to make the drive up there regardless of what she says 

Thanks for the tips of finding someone to ask this stuff of through pm, I'll see what I can do about that in the future. Although, I don't think it would have done much good in this case since it seems she listed the bike on ebay around the same time she contacted me 

Glad someone from the forum was able to get the bike, and while I would have definitely bought it, there are a few other items I'm eyeing and a little more knowledgable about, so maybe it works out for the best (and I'm sure my husband will be glad to hear I'm not spending that much on one item


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 5, 2013)

I just noticed you are from around Athens--another Georgia member! V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Oct 5, 2013)

That's awfully nice paint to risk being shipped by a 1 feedback ebayer...I would commission a bike shop, give instructions, and cross fingers.
Never seen an airflex saddle with wear tabs (an add or a late version?) but they were on other lobdell saddles although standard and later issue than these.
For the original interested poster twowheelsarebetter, you are taking the situation well...these losses happen to all of us cutting or teeth in the hobby.
Chris


----------



## twowheelsarebetter (Oct 5, 2013)

yep, about 15 minutes east...not too far from you. Maybe out paths will cross someday 



Freqman1 said:


> I just noticed you are from around Athens--another Georgia member! V/r Shawn


----------



## twowheelsarebetter (Oct 5, 2013)

ehh, you win some, you lose some . I think I'd feel more bummed about it if I' felt the bike had been stolen out from under me, but the seller just wanted it sold and she clearly had a price in mind. It seems she went through all the outlets she could think of (local buyers, ebay, cl) and the first to put money down got it.

I second the bike shop packing it up. The impression I got from the seller's email is that a family member died and she'd just getting stuff sold. Im guessing she's not going to know how to properly pack a bike of that sort. I think the shipping listed was $50ish on the ebay sale? If that's the case I imagine it will get thrown in a box and scratched to hell on it's way north. Fingers crossed for you, that that doesn't happen.



scrubbinrims said:


> That's awfully nice paint to risk being shipped by a 1 feedback ebayer...I would commission a bike shop, give instructions, and cross fingers.
> Never seen an airflex saddle with wear tabs (an add or a late version?) but they were on other lobdell saddles although standard and later issue than these.
> For the original interested poster twowheelsarebetter, you are taking the situation well...these losses happen to all of us cutting or teeth in the hobby.
> Chris


----------



## slick (Oct 6, 2013)

So he bought a seat and got a bike for free pretty much???? AWESOME! That seat is well worth the $1,300. Looks like it has never been sit on and the bike was never ridden either by how strong the paint is on it. Great buy.


----------

